# pics of my new TB hive



## spiritfreedom (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Buckshot (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, that is really nice! I plan on starting next year with a TBH. May I ask where you got the plans for it?


----------



## LenInNorCal (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice looking hive. I couldn't spot the entrance, so is it towards the wall? I am a bit jealous as I should have put mine on legs as well! So, building another before the season passes? We know you want to!


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

It looks like Phil Chandler's plans in 36" form: http://www.lulu.com/content/815182

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

That looks really good spirit! Great job. Just a side note on the gardening. Your supposed to plant the flowers in the ground, not the pots.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

"Just a side note on the gardening. You're supposed to plant the flowers in the ground, not the pots."

 It's going to be the,.."Salvador Dali affect". 

There might be flower seeds planted in that soil by those pots. I have seen photos of wooden barrels that appear to be tipped over; the soil has spilled out and many pretty flowers are growing from it. It looks kind of weird; brings a chuckle,.. ["potty humor"?] The pots may be only half, so you can have two pots for the price of one!

The TBH looks great too!


----------



## spiritfreedom (Apr 10, 2009)

Buckshot said:


> Wow, that is really nice! I plan on starting next year with a TBH. May I ask where you got the plans for it?


Sure. The plans are from the biobees website. Free PDF.


----------



## spiritfreedom (Apr 10, 2009)

LenInNorCal said:


> Very nice looking hive. I couldn't spot the entrance, so is it towards the wall? I am a bit jealous as I should have put mine on legs as well! So, building another before the season passes? We know you want to!


The entrance is indeed facing the fence. They seem to like to use other means of entrance though. 

.....I *am* thinking of building another, but I'm feeling a bit uneasy about the existing hive and its success....we'll see...


----------



## spiritfreedom (Apr 10, 2009)

Oldbee said:


> "Just a side note on the gardening. You're supposed to plant the flowers in the ground, not the pots."
> 
> It's going to be the,.."Salvador Dali affect".
> 
> There might be flower seeds planted in that soil by those pots. I have seen photos of wooden barrels that appear to be tipped over; the soil has spilled out and many pretty flowers are growing from it.


My large terra cotta pot broke in half so I dug two holes and buried them both. A few days later I planted alyssum in both of those. Glad to be able to recycle the pot.


----------



## Aram (May 9, 2006)

Real pretty hive! :applause:
I have an idea why they don't like using the entrance facing the fence. You can drill some new holes facing an unobstructed direction. They'll like it much better.


----------



## LenInNorCal (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't know. How can you tell they "really like it" as to their fence facing or not? Seems reasonable to you and me, but I've got to wonder. 
SF, just build another....now is the season, at least around here, and then the window closes (don't know about Florida) so, build it and they will come!


----------

